# Any Beyond Fabrications | BeyondFab owners on here?



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

x-posted this in the general frames forum.

Well...do ANY of you own a BeyondFab? I've been trying to research these frames and it has been down right impossible to find any owners or reviews of this frame. 

Checked out his frames yesterday during Stage 3 of the Amgen tour but I did not get a chance to test ride the bike. He made me an offer I don't think I can refuse, so I'm looking for reviews of the Radius Road Bike specifically, but I'd like to see what other BeyondFab owners have to say.

The only quasi-useful thread on here is this one:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=57375&highlight=beyondfab

The frames are grogeous, and they build up nice. The are also a local builder and business. Their site is here: http://www.beyondfab.com

Thanks.


----------



## deanyuan (Sep 16, 2005)

*Don't own one, but looked closely*

I met the owner (one of the owners?) at Supergo before it became performance in Mt. View. Guy was buying a bunch of spacers or something, and I started talking to him. He lived close by and invited me over to check out some of his frames. Seems like a pretty well made frame. I think he gets em made in China/Taiwan to his specs. Nice guy too... I think he has a deal with the San Luis obispo cycling team... you might want to try the socal forum..
The only thing that stuck out that was negative was a bad paint spot near the rear dropouts...


----------

